# JANUARY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE 2013



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!How about we start of the new year with some super snow pics?!After the tremendous snow falls many of you have experienced,I'm sure there must be some good snow dog photos to be show cased!As yet we have had hardly any snow here where we live,so I will start the snow ball rolling with some old pics.For those of you with no snow lets see your pups celebrating new year!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics, Santa didn't bring me a new camera for Christmas so I'll have to buy one myself :frusty: Looks like you have more snow than we do.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We rarely get snow here, but a surprise three-hour snowfall hit our area on the last day of 2012. Augie loved running in it and trying to get Finn to run and chase him. Finn ran some, but I don't think he liked it when his legs and feet got full of snowballs - didn't get a decent picture of that. Finn was more interested in eating some dried pear tree leaves under the snow. Temps have been in the low 30s so it is nearly gone this morning.

I only remember two or three times since we have lived here where we got the kind of snow you are showing Clare.


----------



## Finnlie (Mar 29, 2012)

Clare,
I hate snow but this year because i have my girls i really wanted some to fall so i could
see if they would enjoy playing in it.
And here in Lancashire where i live we haven't had a flake of it as yet!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> great pics, Santa didn't bring me a new camera for Christmas so I'll have to buy one myself :frusty: Looks like you have more snow than we do.


WHAT'S WRONG WITH SANTA!?!?!:brick:

No camera would be a crisis in my life! I think you've waited long enough. Go thee and get thee one as soon as the stores open!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Jealous... I will have to drool over all your gorgeous, fun snow pictures... sigh... no snow here, this year...


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, Great photography they are all looking good! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute snow pics! We don't have any...which is odd for Chicago this time of year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda - I am so glad that you got some snow!! Didn't the pups just love it? 

We have had a little snow, but not enough to get some good pics - so here are a few from last year..... And hopefully I will get to post some from 2013 soon. 

My husband takes the snow blower and creates paths in the back yard and the pups just love love love to chase each other through them. The little one, Laila was only 2 lbs and she wanted to bury herself in the snow!! 
SAdly - the only problem with Havanese and snow - is the "snow balls" that cake onto them. But none of mine seem to care about it! 

:smow::smow: Happy Snow everyone!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Jealous... I will have to drool over all your gorgeous, fun snow pictures... sigh... no snow here, this year...


I wish!!!:smow:

I loved our warm, almost snow-less winter last year!!! Only 17F this morning. Too cold to do anything outside (at least for me!)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll trade you Karen - it was -14 F yesterday and -13 this morning, I am so done now with winter-bring on the 80 degree weather


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> I'll trade you Karen - it was -14 F yesterday and -13 this morning, I am so done now with winter-bring on the 80 degree weather


Nope. No way, no how. I'm NOT moving THERE!!!(even with the temptation of adorable puppies to play with!):biggrin1:


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Olive wasn't too happy in the snow. I think it's 'cause it was seriously cold outside...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Olive. She doesn't look very happy in the snow. I don't blame her. I wouldn't be either. She is adorable in her little coat, though.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I already posted a few of these in another thread, but I figured I'd add them here as well and throw in another one.. Here are Sonic and Aries after playing in the snow the other day, I still have to get better at taking the action shots of them actually running through the snow :biggrin1:


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Lets see if I can get this to work from my phone. I was cracking up when he came running in yesterday he was running like he had casts in all 4 if his legs

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Well of course Sonic was having nothing to do with running through the snow, but I did finally get some pictures of Aries in action... :whoo:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Linda, I love your action shots!! Well done! And, great subjects, of course!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sonic and Aries are just gorgeous!How old are they now?Wonderful pics of them both,is Aries A bit of a woos?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm loving all this pretty snow havs!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I loving these photos too, and would like to remind you guys that we are still in need of lots of photos for the calendar  hint hint


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Clare, no snow here in Reigate... do you really get snow down there? Love all the pics.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to England Laura!And the land of everlasting rain!Well that is how it has been this past year,incredible amount of rain even by British standards,and we have only had about 3 snow flakes back at the beginning of December.The pics I posted were from last year,so yes there are times when we get snow,you just never know with our weather!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus loves the snow!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love Atticus's markings and colour.Such fun in the snow!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Clare! He loves to poop on the top of snow banks and is just about to here! i caught him just in time! HAHA


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.. I have been having a blast taking tons of pictures with my new Christmas present (a Nikon D3100) and of course Sonic and Aries are my favorite subjects!! 

Sonic is a year and 8 months now and Aries is a year and 2 months... Aries is my brave little girl when it comes to anything except greeting new people or big dogs, while the only 2 things Sonic is absolutely sure of is meeting new people and big dogs haha.


----------



## Naiti (Jun 26, 2011)

There is some photos about Darcy in the snow from Hungary. He loves snow if it is not so cold outside.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Your photo's of Darcy in the snow are stunning.How cold is too cold?!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are great pics of Darcy in the snow. She looks as though she's really loving the white stuff.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok here is my month submission, usually I am unable to do these snow photos as it never seems to stick around long enough, well we had gotten 9" and right after that we have been in the negative numbers and our day time highs have only been around 16 F so needless to say, it was to cold for all this white stuff to leave. So here are a couple of our "Snow Puppies" they were not too sure about it.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

The pictures of the puppies are too cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhh, Heather, you are KILLING me with thier cuteness!!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow Heather what a great picture (first one) so clear and well, unbelievably cute! Inspires me to get out my good camera and take some of Atticus its so easy with the iPhone but those pics were terrific! Thanks!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

These are really a bunch of outstanding photos, everyone! LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Heather, just love the photos, especially the first one showing the three color combinations. They are all so precious.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

At last we have some snow,not much when I took these pics,but more now,anyway Dizzie and Nellie are really enjoying it,as long as they have a nice warm bed to return home to.You can see the colour of their coats much better against the white of the snow,in other pictures I take they look almost white.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie look like they are having fun....did they help you build that snowman I see in the background in pic 3 and 4?? LOL
We still haven't gotten any snow, but we sure are cold!! They look like they are a cream color , much like Whimsy. Pretty pups those two!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's one of Kodi on a walk in the woods the other day... The snow is mostly gone again now!

BTW, he seems to be going through a minor coat-blow again. I hadn't really noticed until he wore his coat (which can hardly be seen in this photo, behind his blowing head hair!!!) for a couple of hours and got wet to boot. We had a MAJOR de-matting session after this walk!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

whimsy said:


> Dizzie and Nellie look like they are having fun....did they help you build that snowman I see in the background in pic 3 and 4?? LOL
> We still haven't gotten any snow, but we sure are cold!! They look like they are a cream color , much like Whimsy. Pretty pups those two!


Here is a picture of a snow woman the naughty grandchildren built later in the day!With me relaxing in the foreground!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute! I bet they get that bit of devilry from their Gran!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Love Kodi's picture and the snow bunny is assume! Do you get it play boy bunniesound: I do assume you have play boy magazine in England? I'm so weird.eace:


----------

